# Best way to level logs for initial cut?



## Jim Timber (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm starting to think about building my bandsaw mill and wondering about how to make the leveling mechanisms?

Does anyone have a method that works well for them, or ideas on what they'd do differently if they were going to make changes to what they're using now?


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 26, 2013)

By leveling, I assume you are talking about leveling/supporting the track? If it is a portable band saw mill, it is hard to beat a screw-type leveling system. If you go this route, get good, solid jacks. I've had good luck with the Norwood jacks on my mill-- quick and easy to use, and good, solid support.. If it is to be a stationary mill, use adjustable feet or wedges. Wedges are cheap, but need to be adjusted on a regular basis. If you will be milling heavy logs with a light track, you would want to have a support under each crossbunk. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope, actually I'm wondering about adjusting for taper in the log for the initial cut.

Some mills lack any provisions, and some use hydraulics. I don't plan on having hydraulics, at least not initially, so I'm wondering if there's any other good ways of doing the job?


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 26, 2013)

I've seen scissor jack from a car being used.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 26, 2013)

That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 26, 2013)

That's what I do, but a hydraulic jack would probably be quicker and easier. I have a stump under the mill that I use for a stand. Problem with temporary solutions like that is that they tend to become permanent.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 26, 2013)

My mill will be fixed and hopefully under at least a roof before too long after being moved into the woods. I'd like to have a platform so I have something firm to walk on year round (no mud), but I don't think I want to do the work needed to make a slab (no truck access or well for that matter) until I know more of what I'm doing. 

Bottle jacks are really slow too. Scissor jacks have the distinct advantage of being run with a motor - or at least are readily adaptable to one in the future (cordless drill's work great on them). I'm kinda embarrassed I didn't think of that.  I drive past my neighbors 5th wheel every day for 6 months out of the year and it has them for levelers on all 4 corners.


----------



## lps8 (Dec 26, 2013)

Here is a video showing a how I level my logs using a small winch from hf.



I have also made a log turner using 2 winches. One to raise and lower and one to rotate the chain with cleats. Cleats are not on this video and I added another set of sprockets to reduce speed and give the lift more power.



Larry


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 27, 2013)

Those are nice accoutrements Larry. Do you have a thread on your mill?


----------

